# United Online Services ltd



## K0nfuzius (17 Juni 2009)

Hi

Bei mir ist gestern ein mir unbekannter Betrag vom Konto abgegangen.

Das einziehende Unternehmen war die "United Online Services", allerdings im Auftrag einer DGB (DeutscheGewinnBank)

Das es sich bei dem Berechtigten um die obige DGB handelt war für mich erst nach einem langwierigen Telefonat mit der "UOS" nachzuvollziehen. Nicht aber das kleine aber für mich entscheidende Detail, dass ich noch NIE etwas von diesem Gewinnspielanbieter gehört habe, geschweige denn meine Kontodaten in dieser Form weitergegeben habe.

Nun meine Frage: Wie kann der oben genannte Anbieter an eine Einzugsermächtigung für mein Konto kommen, ohne dass ich den Anbieter überhaupt kenne?

In den AGB (der "DGB") steht etwas von "telefonischer Anmeldung" und Bestätigung per Brief ODER Email. Weder von dem einen noch dem anderen, geschweige denn einem Anmeldetelefonat weiß ich.

Den Betrag habe ich direkt zurückbuchen lassen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie deren Einzugsermächtigung zustande kommt und wie ich sie ihnen entziehen kann.

Was würdet ihr mir raten wie meine weitere Vorgehensweise sein sollte?

Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe

Gruß

Konfuzius


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Kann sein, dass ein Callcenter die Daten telefonisch erhoben hat oder einfach einen Datenbestand ohne Zustimmung des Kontoinhabers verwurschtelt. Wenn es keine Zustimmung zur Abbuchung gibt, dann kann man sie auch nicht "entziehen" und wenn die sich eine selbst gebastelt haben, dann werden sie diese ohnehin behalten.
Du hast das Geld zurück gebucht - fertig! Immer schön das Konto im Auge behalten, mehr ist bei solchen Plagen nicht zu tun.


----------



## K0nfuzius (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Eins ist mir allerdings immer noch nicht klar: Wie kommt eine Firma an eine Einzugsermächtigung für mein KOnto. Bisher dachte ich, dass die betreffende Stelle schriftlich darlegen muss, dass man Kunde ist.

Zumindest beschrieb mir auch meine Bankerin am Telefon das Problem in der Art. 

Ich werde künftig weiter kontinuierlich meine Auszüge prüfen. 

Sollte ich mit der entsprechenden "Gewinnspielseite" Kontakt aufnehmen oder wie würdet ihr das Ganze handhaben?


----------



## krennz (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

In einem anderen Forum (PC-Praxis) wird über ein ähnliches Problem gepostet.

Ich lasse in diesen Fällen meine Bank den Betrag zurückbuchen, lasse mir eine Kopie der Abbuchung ausdrucken und erstatte Anzeige bei der Polizei, mit der Bitte eine Kopie der Anzeige an die BEhörde zur Überwachung des Glückspiels zu schicken. (Nach Bundesland verschieden)

Nach dem Glücksspielestaatsvertrag muss sich ein Glücksspieleanbieter, der in Deutschland tätig ist lizensieren lassen, ebenso Glücksspielevermittler. Wurde keine Lizenz erteilt ist das ein unerlaubtes Glücksspiel und somit verboten. Dabei macht sich nicht nur der Vermittler, sondern auch der Teilnehmer am Glücksspiel strafbar, was nach dem Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz mit Strafen bis zu nicht unerheblicher Höhe oder Freiheitsstrafe geahndet werden kann. Deshalb ist es hier sicherer in dieser Form tätig zu werden. Die Glücksspielaufsicht ist ermächtigt Konten zu sperren, Websites zu löschen und Strafverfahren einzuleiten.

Eine Frage: Hast Du mal in der Vergangenheit bei einer Lotterie (SKL/NKL) oder bei Gewinnspielen teilgenommen, bei denen Du Deine Kontendaten angegeben hast? Bei SKL-Glöckle wurden vor einiger Zeit komplette Kundendaten geklaut, ebenso bei T-Com und anderen. In dem Zusammenhang ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft MG gegen einen Callcenterbetreiber. 

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## K0nfuzius (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Ok Im Netzwelt Forum kommen jetzt langsam aber sicher weitere geprellte User. Scheint eine Masche dahinter zu stecken. 

Werde ich einmal weiter beobachten und evtl den Weg zur Polizei einschlagen.


----------



## K0nfuzius (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Und im Akte Forum auf Sat1 wird auch schon darauf hingewiesen....

_Die Dachgesellschaft scheint eine "Global Marketing Germany Ltd_." mit dem Inhaber Onor K. aus Duisburg, Wiener Straße 1 zu sein.

Ist euch zu dem Namen/Adresse schon etwas bekannt?

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe übrigens noch einmal


----------



## bernhard (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Frühere Beiträge in dem Themenkreis:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...x-win-online-xwin-online-datenmissbrauch.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...callcenter-sind-im-besitz-von-kontodaten.html


----------



## krennz (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Hi Konfuzius, da Du gerade Duisburg erwähnst fiel mir ein, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Duisburg Ermittlungen gegen einen Glücksspielanbieter führt. Wusste bisher aber nicht gegen wen, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## stacey (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

jo-ho, Konfizius, meinen Freund hats auch erwischt. 
Dazu muss man sagen, dass er ein paar Monate sowohl bei der SKL und NKL registriert war; 
da er nie seine Kontoauszüge anschaut (ja, ich weiß, Augen verdreh!) hat er nicht gemerkt, dass ihm mind. seit Mai 09 jeden Monat regelmäßig 178,90€ vom Konto abgebucht werden, und zwar von der Firma Q.Lay im Auftrag einer gewissen Die Chance 09, Sitz Gran Canaria, mit der er nie einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat! Diesem angeblichen Vertag wollten wir telefonisch auf die Schliche kommen (natürlich nicht erreichbar). Da wir zu spät dran waren, konnten wir die Beträge der letzten 3 Monate nicht mehr zurückbuchen (laut Bank) - das sind 3x 178,90€. Ich hab die Krise gekriegt und das gesamte Geld auf seinem Konto anderweitig in Sicherheit gebracht. Und was sag ich - weil für August keine Abbuchung möglich war, kam heute ein Schreiben von der Bank, dass diesmal nicht die Firma Q.Lay, sondern United Online Services LTD. versucht hätten, 178,90€ abzubuchen. So ein Zufall....
Weder will er den Verbraucherschutz einschalten noch zur Polizei gehen, weil er meint, das bringt eh nix- ich bin da zwar anderer Meinung, aber gut. 
Was soll ich jetzt machen???? Mahnungen oder Inkasso-Firmen sind mir egal, auch rechtsanwaltliche Schreiben kann ich ignorieren, aber wenn dann eine Mahnung vom Amtsgericht kommt??? 
Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Also mal erstens:

Entgegen der immer wieder von Banken geäußerten Lügen kann man ungenehmigt durchgeführte Lastschriften auch noch deutlich nach der sogenannten "6-Wochen-Frist" wieder zurückholen lassen.
Bankenmärchen über die 6-Wochenfrist - Antispam Wiki

Wenn die Bank Zicken macht, berufst Du Dich auf dieses Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs:
BGH, XI ZR 258/99, 6. Juni 2000

Zweitens:
Unberechtigte Forderungen aus angeblichen "Gewinnbimmel-Verträgen" muss und sollte man natürlich keinesfalls bezahlen.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

In den Fällen solcher Gewinnbimmel-Angebote kommt es regelmäßig auch nicht zu Mahnbescheiden. Und selbst wenn - was ist dabei? Dann widerspricht man dem Mahnbescheid auf dem Formular und schickt das per Einschreiben binnen 14 Tagen ans Gericht zurück.

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Danach wäre der Abzocker wieder da, wo er vorher auch war - er könnte dann wieder seine Inkassoköter weiter kläffen lassen, oder er müsste klagen.
Klagen - mit welcher Grundlage?
Er wäre in der Beweispflicht und müsste Euch aktiv nachweisen, dass eine wirksame "Willenserklärung" zur Bestellung eines klar definierten Angebots (schon das gibt es bei diesen Bimmeleien doch nie...) abgegeben wurde.

Ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen für den Abzocker.
Der verliert dann und zahlt alle Rechtskosten - auch Eure Anwaltskosten.
Daher machen die das auch nicht.


----------



## stacey (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Vielen Dank!
Wir schreiben jetzt den Brief, ansonsten schau ich bei der C***bank/D***Bank vorbei und verwandel mich in eine Furie, weil ich mir sicher bin zu wissen, wie sie reagieren, da sie uns am Donnerstag schon weg geschickt haben. *aufreg* 
Ich hoffe nur, dass die von Die Chance09 alias Superchance49 alias DTD-Dienstleistungsdingsbums alias wasweißichnochalles nicht wirklich irgendwann irgendein Fitzelchen Papier geschickt haben, auf dem sie zusichern, dass sie nach einem Cold Call meinen Freund zum Gewinnspiel oder gratisLotto angemeldet haben, denn sonst steh ich blöd da, und wir müssen wirklich blechen! Denn - das Geld für einen Anwalt und/oder Gerichtsverfahren haben wir nicht. :wall:


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*



> und wir müssen wirklich blechen


 
Wer sagt das? Wenn kein Vertrag besteht gibts auch nix zu bezahlen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*



stacey schrieb:


> denn sonst steh ich blöd da, und wir müssen wirklich blechen!


Hast du wirklich das Posting von antiscammer gelesen *und* verstanden?

Ganz offensichtlich nicht, sonst würdest du nicht solchen Unfug posten. 

Da persönliche Rechtsberatung auf Grund  des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz  nicht erlaubt ist, 
geh zur Verbraucherberatung.  Die Beratung dort ist erschwinglich.


----------



## Hansemann 1970 (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*



> Ich hoffe nur, dass die von Die Chance09 alias Superchance49 alias DTD-Dienstleistungsdingsbums alias wasweißichnochalles nicht wirklich irgendwann irgendein Fitzelchen Papier geschickt haben, auf dem sie zusichern, dass sie nach einem
> 
> Cold Call meinen Freund zum Gewinnspiel oder gratisLotto angemeldet haben, denn sonst steh ich blöd da, und wir müssen wirklich blechen


 
Sorry,aber das ist totaler Unfug


----------



## stacey (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Ich habs verstanden, aber da einige Familienmitglieder und Freunde bei Gericht sind, weiß ich, dass auch dort alles andere als Recht gesprochen wird. Mir wird aus Angst schon übel wenn ich nur das Wort Rechtsanwalt oder Richter höre.
Der Spruch von Roman Herzog ist einfach super: 
"Das kann doch nicht sein, dass der Bürger, der sich gesetzmäßig verhält,
 sich wie ein Idiot vorkommen muss." (Roman Herzog)


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

stacey hat die Grundlagen des Vertragsrechts nicht begriffen.

Was ist ein Vertrag?

Ein Vertrag ist eine Übereinkunft, auf der Basis *zweier gleichgerichteter und eindeutiger Willenserklärungen.*

Das heisst:

Zu einem Vertrag gehören immer zwei.

Wenn ich meinem Nachbarn einen Brief in den Kasten werfe, in dem ich ihm mitteile, dass er sich jetzt ab sofort verpflichtet, mir:


jeden Morgen die Brötchen zu holen
jeden Samstag das Auto zu polieren
jeden Sonntag ein halbes Hähnchen mit Pommes und Majo zu servieren
...

...dann ist das zunächst einmal nur meine Willenserklärung :scherzkeks: , die natürlich für ihn dadurch noch lange nicht bindend ist.

Was muss er jetzt machen?

Ganz einfach: gar nichts. 
Er hat keine Rechtspflicht, auf meine einseitige Willenserklärung in irgendeiner Form reagieren zu müssen.

Wäre ja auch nochmal schöner.

Also:
*Selbst, wenn* die Klabautermänner einen Brief mit Siegel, Goldrand und auf rosa Büttenpapier geschrieben hätten - das ist noch lange kein "Vertrag".
Sondern das ist wurst.

Jetzt kapiert?


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*



stacey schrieb:


> Ich habs verstanden, aber da einige Familienmitglieder und Freunde bei Gericht sind, weiß ich, dass auch dort alles andere als Recht gesprochen wird. Mir wird aus Angst schon übel wenn ich nur das Wort Rechtsanwalt oder Richter höre


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es vor Gericht geht ist erheblich  geringer als vom 
Blitz getroffen zu werden.

Diese Herrschaften haben überhaupt kein Interesse daran Prozesse zu führen, 
sondern spekulieren ausschließlich auf die Verbraucher, die aus Unkenntnis oder 
Angst "freiwillig" bezahlen.


----------



## stacey (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> stacey hat die Grundlagen des Vertragsrechts nicht begriffen.



Jöpp, da er nichts unterschrieben hat und ihnen keine Abbuchungserlaubnis etc etc etc....

So ganz hatte ich in dem Dschungel noch nicht ganz durchgeblickt, da ich bis dato noch nie Scherereien hatte. Nicht mal den Hauch von Ärger. 
Nicht mal eine Beanstandung in einem Restaurat. 

Was ich vorher sagen wollte: in das deutsche Justizsystem habe ich nicht den :argue: Hauch von Vertrauen. Gehört aber nicht hierher. :stumm:


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*



stacey schrieb:


> Was ich vorher sagen wollte: in das deutsche Justizsystem habe ich nicht den :argue: Hauch von Vertrauen. Gehört aber nicht hierher. :stumm:


Es gehört wirklich nicht hierher.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: United Online Services ltd*

Wenn aber eins wirklich zuverlässig ist, dann sind es Urteile im Verbraucherrecht. Kein Vertrag = kein Anspruch. Es gibt dazu nicht ein einziges Gegenbeispiel, wo in solchen "klaren Kloßbrühenfällen" jemand unberechtigt verurteilt worden wäre (außer, der Anwalt ist entweder grottendämlich, oder man legt es wirklich drauf an). Die "Angst" ist hier völlig unbegründet.


----------

